# Air Rifles For Sale



## HiDesertHal (Jul 26, 2017)

I have these 4 Air Rifles, 3 of which I would like to sell.

I will keep the one on top, and sell the others.

Two are .22's and the small one is a .177; all have 40mm variable scopes. 

None of these rifles have been broken in...all have less than 20 shots fired.

If interested, I'll supply more details. 

HiDesertHal


----------

